# My S2 Sur-Mags w/ Snowboard bindings.



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Pros:
- infinite points of adjustment.
*forward lean, foot angle, strap placement, strap length
- can be made so tight as to cut off circulation.
- heel is firmly planted in the back. this is the #1 effecting performance. anyone that's ever snowboarded will tell you that heel lift while strapped in is not good. 
- fits ANY size boot or shoe you can throw at it.
- comfort 
- straps can be done up with one hand. meaning you can still balance one hand on the wall if you need to. handy if you are shaky getting on/off at 40"
- binding parts are as easy to find at any sporting goods store.
- strapped in and walking in under 8 seconds. 

Cons:
- weight. adding the bindings make them a lot heavier, not as heavy as Skywalker 2.0's though.
- mud CAN get in the ratchets, get aluminum ones rather than plastic. aluminum ones just chew up and spit out any dried mud. plastic ones have a tendancy to bind. 

I've had virtually every kind of stilt out there, and I refuse to use anything but the ones pictured. They are so comfortable & secure that they feel like an extension of my leg, which is how they should feel.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Dope!


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Those are some pretty cool looking stilts. The only part that would be bad for me is the forward leaning foot angle. I have all of my stilts leaning back.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

the forward lean can be adjusted back to a negative lean. infinite adjust-ability.

EDIT: To add, note the mounting position of the big middle strap over the foot. This was the only strap I had to add my own mounting points. They are drilled right through the aluminum post. Which is also a bonus because normally that green plastic piece that connects it to the base for rigidity, has nothing but a tight fitting bushing. That bushing gets worn out and the posts become loose and have play in them. I won't have that problem. Also, the way it sits pulls the foot back into the heel cup & down. which is part of eliminating heel lift & creating comfort. Lastly, look at the size of that strap, it's about 3" wide at max with ridged foam padding. Dispersing weight over a 3" strap on the top of your foot is much much more comfortable than a 1" strap just pulling down. The force distribution translates into less fatigue. My boss has problems with his feet arches hurting on stilts. I keep telling him to try mine but he keeps refusing. It's at the point where he doesn't ware stilts unless he has to, it's sad, life could be better.

A LOT of thought went into these. It wasn't just a simple matter of screwing snowboard bindings to the baseplate. I originally ran this set without the snowboard hardware, just the straps. The straps where positioned all wrong and weren't great, better than original, but i knew it could be better. The only room for improvement on these, is material. I COULD go spend $400 on some carbon fiber snowboard hardware, to lighten them up a few grams, but i'm not made of money. 

I've also wrapped the laces up top with some foam and duct tape so that i don't get those annoying laces leaving their mark on the back of my calf while wearing shorts.

Attn: Stilt manufacturing companies! Yes, you can pay me for this. PM me for my paypal.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

McDusty said:


> Attn: Stilt manufacturing companies! Yes, you can pay me for this. PM me for my paypal.


Why would they pay you for it when you've told them everything they need to know already? I sure hope you patented this before posting:jester:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

McDusty said:


> I've also wrapped the laces up top with some foam and duct tape so that i don't get those annoying laces leaving their mark on the back of my calf while wearing shorts.
> 
> .


the seat belt pads sold in auto parts stores work great for this!


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice. But, isn't this the same sorta thing that Marshalltown Skywalkers have? Agreed that I can't get used to mine. Just floated 20,000 sq. ft. Tuesday. Used both my Skywalkers and Dura's. DS way more comfortable for me. NOW, having said that.....My lead hand LOVES the Skywalkers...:whistling2:. Also, what about that heel lift? I've never worn snow ski's or went snow boarding. How's is the fatigue factor for say like 8 hrs.? Just curious. Seems like your foot/ankle would need at least a little movement.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a set of skywalker 2.0s (sold in NZ for way more than worth). the downfall of them is their single leg post coming up over the calf. They tried to compensate, but it's just not the same as having 2 posts. Also, their straps suck. Plastic ratchets, thin, narrow cheap straps with minimal padding. Some people just love them because they look 'cool' and 'pro' but won't admit it. I tried to love them for the same reasons, oh how i tried to force myself to like them. After about 4 months of using them almost daily, I got rid of them.

Fatigue is minimal because having very little heal lift translates your action directly to the stilts heal/toe pivot without wasted energy. You want them to feel like part of your leg, not like some extra luggage strapped on your shoes.

Try running in rubber boots and then try in running shoes. Most rubber boots, your heel flops up and down against the back of the boot, and that's why it's hard to run fast in them. that was the best analogy i could come up with, sorry. Oh and hockey skates that are to big, that's not cool either and along the same lines.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

McDusty said:


> I had a set of skywalker 2.0s (sold in NZ for way more than worth). the downfall of them is their single leg post coming up over the calf. They tried to compensate, but it's just not the same as having 2 posts. Also, their straps suck. Plastic ratchets, thin, narrow cheap straps with minimal padding. Some people just love them because they look 'cool' and 'pro' but won't admit it. I tried to love them for the same reasons, oh how i tried to force myself to like them. After about 4 months of using them almost daily, I got rid of them.
> 
> Fatigue is minimal because having very little heal lift translates your action directly to the stilts heal/toe pivot without wasted energy. You want them to feel like part of your leg, not like some extra luggage strapped on your shoes.
> 
> Try running in rubber boots and then try in running shoes. Most rubber boots, your heel flops up and down against the back of the boot, and that's why it's hard to run fast in them. that was the best analogy i could come up with, sorry. Oh and hockey skates that are to big, that's not cool either and along the same lines.


I respectfully disagree, I think the the shywalkers are the ducksnuts. I have goldblaits, dura stilts and s-2's


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I respectfully disagree, I think the the shywalkers are the ducksnuts. I have goldblaits, dura stilts and s-2's


I agree with the one point dusty says,guys buy them b/c they look cool .Thats why the kid that works with me bought them.He likes them but the damn things are falling apart fast.The supply store we got them from is going to take them back and give him new ones.Thats all good,b/c they are about 9 months old now.But the supplier did not bat a eye about it,so it makes me wonder if were not the 1st to complain.I guess I could ask our supplier that question when we take them back instead of boo hooing on DWT.
In defense of the sky walkers,that damn kid that works for me is damn hard on the tools .He should be a tool tester,,,,he would find the weak spot on a tool in under a week and break it :furious:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

McDusty said:


> Some people just love them because they look 'cool' and 'pro' but won't admit it.


Duuuuude, I love my skywalkahs! I slip on my shades and go out to the disco and boogie.:euro::clap:arty:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Duuuuude, I love my skywalkahs! I slip on my shades and go out to the disco and boogie.:euro::clap:arty:


that makes you as cool, if not cooler, than Corey Hart


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

McDusty said:


> that makes you as cool, if not cooler, than Corey Hart


not sure but I think that song was only a hit in Canada,so just in case here's the link,and I really hate corey hart,and that song


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

McDusty said:


> that makes you as cool, if not cooler, than Corey Hart


I'm so humbled by this amazing compliment!:tongue_smilie: Thank you!





2buckcanuck said:


> not sure but I think that song was only a hit in Canada,so just in case here's the link,and I really hate corey hart,and that song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlZNMzSLTQ4


The song was a big hit here in the states as well. That video is awesome...he dances like any joe off the street, or like someone who's performing in front of the mirror at home. I love that song, but in a "how cheesy can you be" sort of way.:thumbsup:


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

the yellow sur-mag magnesum stilts with garrilla straps are the best stilts.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

just did a second snowboard conversion with some 18" stilts. the old school single post dura-stilts. I'm seriously considering switching to them full time, so much lighter. only use my big s2's for when i need to do 10' ceilings. it's really nice having to pairs on certain jobs. no need to adjust heights, just jump from one pair to the next. i'll get some pics later. just finished the assembly and re-design due to single post.

gorilla straps are still second best because they don't have as many adjustment points. everyone is a different shape/size.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought a pair of 54" stilts... they have also now been outfitted. 


















the s2's are still my workhorses.


----------



## Mikett (Jul 26, 2012)

Does the highback on the snowboard binding limit ankle movement?


----------

